# started my trapping season today



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

water trapping season opened today for me so I remade two beaver sets that I was trapping on a damage permit and put out one colony trap for muskrat/mink and 9 dog proof traps for raccoon the rest of my traps are not prepped yet I have 4 k-9 traps 12 110's 12 #1 long spring stop loss traps and 2 1.5 long springs to dye and wax yet i'll post pic's of the catches it was good to be setting steel again


----------



## dbpredator  (Sep 14, 2016)

Good luck trapping! I only have couple of traps but I'll also try to get some coyotes and beaver this winter but I'll probably do most trapping in December and January when its colder and furs are prime.

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck this season pokeyjeepers


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks guys I have gotten 2 large raccoon and a smaller muskrat so far I will try to find time to post pic's of the raccoons tomorrow I forgot my camera in the fur shed tonight


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the season.


----------

